# Dragon Age 2 - Allgemeines, Diskussionen und mehr [Sammelthread]



## KabraxisObliv (17. März 2011)

*Dragon Age II*

*Entwickler:* BioWare
*Publisher:* Electronic Arts
*Genre:* Rollenspiel, Einzelspieler
*USK:* Freigegeben ab 18 Jahren (ungeschnitten, deutsche und englische Sprachausgabe verfügbar)

*Beschreibung:*
"Erlebe den epischen Nachfolger des Spiels des Jahres 2009 von den gefeierten Schöpfern von Dragon Age: Origins und Mass Effect 2. Als einer der wenigen, die der Zerstörung deiner Heimat entfliehen konnten, bist du nun gezwungen, in einer sich ständig ändernden Welt um dein Überleben zu kämpfen. Schare die tödlichsten Verbündeten um dich, häufe Ruhm und Geld an und sichere dir deinen Platz in der Geschichte. Dieses Abenteuer erzählt, wie sich die Welt für alle Zeiten veränderte. Die Legende deines Aufstiegs an die Macht beginnt jetzt."
- www.dragonage.de


*Systemanforderungen:*


> *PC:*
> Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7
> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo (oder gleichwertig) mit 1,8 Ghz oder besser, AMD Athlon 64 X2 (oder gleichwertig) mit 1,8 Ghz oder besser
> Arbeitsspeicher: 1024 MB (1523 MB für Vista und Windows 7)
> ...





> *Mac:*
> Betriebssystem: Mac OS X 10.6.5 Snow Leopard oder höher
> Prozessor: 1,86 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo oder schneller
> Arbeitsspeicher: Mindestens 2 GB RAM
> ...



*Link-Sammlung:*
Demo-Download 
Einige Screenshots 
Trailer 

PC-Games Test 
Übersicht über internationale Wertungen 
Metascore:      83% (PC)
Auswertung der PCGames Zufriedenheitsumfrage 

Offizielle Website (deutsch) 
Offizielle Website (englisch) 

Aktueller Patch und HiRes-Texture Pack 

Diskussion zu Story, Charakteren und dem Spielende (mit erhöhter Spoilergefahr)

---

Hier könnt ihr über alles sprechen, was mit Dragon Age 2 zu tun hat. Seien es technische Schwierigkeiten, Fragen zur Lösung einer Quest, neue Infos über DLCs oder auch etwas ganz anderes. Sollten eure Beiträge Spoiler enthalten, markiert diese bitte als solche.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (17. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

*Downloadable Content (DLC):*

*Das Schwarze Emporion* - bei jedem Neukauf von Dragon Age 2 kostenlos dabei
- Mabari-Kriegshund als treuer Begleiter, den man jederzeit rufen kann
- ein magischer Ort, tief unter Kirkwall, an dem mächtige und einzigartige Waren angeboten werden
- der "Spiegel der Verwandlung", der es erlaubt das Aussehen seines Charakters zu verändern

*Der Verbannte Prinz* - kostenlos in der BioWare Signature Edition, ansonsten 560 BioWare Points (4,88€)
- Sebastian Vael, ein Bogenschütze mit adeliger Herkunft als neuer, vollwertiger Begleiter
- eine neue Reihe von Nebenquests, um die Loyalität des Prinzen zu gewinnen


---

_Habt ihr das Spiel schon beendet? Wie hoch war eure Spielzeit? Was sagt ihr zu den beiden bisher erschienenen DLCs - hat euch der Inhalt gefallen oder setzt BioWare die Serie des eher durchschnittlich bewerteten DLCs (Dragon Age: Origins) fort?_


Ich persönlich bin noch nicht durch das Spiel durch, habe bis jetzt 30 Stunden Spielzeit und mir gefällt "Das Schwarze Emporion", das ja wirklich ein sehr kleines, aber dafür kostenfreies DLC ist, sehr gut. Zumindest gilt das für die Aufmachung und die Idee. Der Ort ist wunderbar atmosphärisch und ich finde es toll, dass man nun Gelegenheit hat seinen Charakter im Nachhinein noch einmal optisch zu verändern, denn mein Charakter war beispielsweise ungewollt blass, war mir aber erst im Spiel nach einiger Zeit aufgefallen ist (ich habe es dann zwar so gelassen, aber prinzipiell ist der "Spiegel der Verwandlung" eine nette Dreingabe). Und mein Marbari ist sowieso fast immer dabei.


----------



## Hawkins (18. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Ich hatte das Game nach 37 Stunden fertig mit so ziemlich allen Nebenquests. Es ist ein sehr gutes RPG, verglichen mit Dragon Age: Origins aber ein Schritt zurück.
Die Kämpfe sind mir für ein RPG zu schnell, auch die neuen Talentbäume gefallen mir nicht so gut wie im Teil 1.

In Punkto Story und Atmosphäre ist es aber ein tolles Game. Vorallen die Interaktion der Begleiter miteinander sorgen immer wieder für witzige Momente.


----------



## Angeldust (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Ich war nach 48h auf "schwer" durch. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt sind die random spawnenden Gegner, die jede Taktik auf ein Trial & Error reduziert haben.

Auf "normal" ist das alles latz, das zerplatzt eh alles ohne dass man die Pausetaste nutzen muss.

Auch das 17te mal an der Küste langrennen und das 134ste Mal Sunderhügel war mehr als nur nervig.

Allein Story und vor allem Charaktere machen das Spiel zu einem guten Vertreter seines Genres (auch wenn DAO um einiges besser war).

Ich hoffe wirklich dass DA2 nur ein Versuch war. DLC werde ich mir zu dem Spiel auf keinem Fall holen, aber ich denke ich werds in nen paar Wochen nochmal mit einem anderen Char durchspielen (allerdinds dann auf "normal" um mich nicht wieder so aufregen zu müssen)

P.s. 25 Minuten mit 30 Heiltränken auf nem Drachen rumzuhauen macht keinen Spaß, noch erfordert es Skill...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (5. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Ich bin jetzt nach 75 Stunden Spielzeit durch (ja, ganz recht, ich weiß nicht, wie da jemand von kurzer Spielzeit sprechen kann      ). Habe auf Schwer angefangen, sehr ausführlich gespielt, und Mitte des dritten Akts auf Normal umgestellt, weil ich mich als Magier (besonders 1 gegen 1 Kämpfe) absolut benachteiligt fühlte und nahezu chancenlos war. Mein Magier war so geskillt, dass er sich auf sein Team verlassen musste, also ohne Eis oder Lähm-Zauber, stattdessen urtümliche Blitz- und Blutmagie. Meine Kritikpunkte sind ebenfalls auch die hier:




> Ich war nach 48h auf "schwer" durch. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt sind die random
> spawnenden Gegner, die jede Taktik auf ein Trial & Error reduziert
> haben.
> 
> ...


Nur habe ich für den Drachen 55 Minuten gebraucht, allerdings lange nicht so viele Heiltränke, dennoch nervig, aber auch ein gutes Gefühl ihn besiegt zu haben... - dennoch nervig.

Gelungen finde ich besonders das Finale, das ist weitaus spannender als bei Origins, was aber auch der brillianten Story zuzuschreiben ist. Kein einfaches Gut gegen Böse, toll, mehr davon.
Einige Nebenquests waren ebenfalls absolut klasse. So spannende Wendungen erlebt man bei anderen Spielen nicht einmal in der Hauptquest.
An einige stellen hat mir Origns besser gefallen, an anderen DA2. DA2 hätte ein halbes Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit definitiv gut getan, um noch etwas mehr Atmosphäre in die Nebengebiete zu bringen, aber allgemein gefällt es mir doch besser als Origins. Es war einfach mitreißender für mich.
Die Kämpfe dagegen, die sich meiner Meinung nach kaum von Origins unterscheiden in der Technik (abgesehen von oben zitiertem Kritikpunkt) (Magier haben beispielsweise noch immer eine Vorbereitungszeit für Zauber, nur das diese nun nicht in Form eines "Ladebalken" stattfinden, sondern einer langen Animation, die abgespielt wird), sondern nur rein optisch schneller sind, hätten gerne so bleiben können, wie sie waren, denn sie sehen teilweise ein wenig lächerlich aus, besonders der Schurke mit seinen Sprüngen.

Bin sehr zufrieden, freue mich auf Teil 3 - egal ob sie nun wieder in Richtung Origins gehen, oder bei DA2 bleiben.


----------



## alceleniel (6. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Ich habe jetzt "nur" 40 Stunden gebraucht, allerdings auch auf Normal gestellt und nur ganz selten auf Leicht. Die Kämpfe sind für mich nicht so wichtig, mich interessiert mehr die Story und die Präsentation. Und die fand ich gelungener als in Origins. Keine langen Passagen, wo man sich ewig durchkämpfen musste (ähnlich wie bei ME2, wo ich das auch schon gut fand). Die Charaktere waren alle stimmig präsentiert und tlw. war es wirklich schwierig sich für eine Seite zu entscheiden, da keine wirklich gut oder böse war.

Bei den Gebieten hätten sie aber wirklich mehr Abwechslung reinstecken können. Ich denke mal das wäre nicht zu schwer gewesen. Sehen sie ja mittlerweile selbst ein. Den Begleitern hätten sie nach den Zeitsprüngen auch mal neue Klamotten spendieren können. Dass man sie jetzt nicht komplett selbst ausrüsten kann, habe ich dagegen weniger vermisst. Die Gegnerspawns waren tlw. auch etwas übertrieben.

Jetzt warte ich erstmal auf den nächsten Patch, der über 100 Bugs und Gameplaysachen beheben soll und dann spiele ich nochmal durch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*



alceleniel schrieb:


> (...) Die Charaktere waren alle stimmig präsentiert und tlw. war es wirklich schwierig sich für eine Seite zu entscheiden, da keine wirklich gut oder böse war.


Die Charaktere empfand ich tatsächlich als ausgereifter als im Vorgänger. Nicht dass ich jene nicht gemocht hätte, aber ich hatte vor allem zu Beginn das Gefühl, dass die Gefährten mehr Rückgrat haben. Anders und Fenris konnte man zB kaum unter einen Hut bringen, solange nicht einer von ihnen bei 100% Freundschaft war und dass Isabela 



Spoiler



während meines ersten Durchgangs von der Bildfläche verschwand und nicht zurückkehrte, weil ich ihr das Buch nicht überlassen wollte, war erstaunlich konsequent.


 




> Bei den Gebieten hätten sie aber wirklich mehr Abwechslung reinstecken können. Ich denke mal das wäre nicht zu schwer gewesen. Sehen sie ja mittlerweile selbst ein. Den Begleitern hätten sie nach den Zeitsprüngen auch mal neue Klamotten spendieren können. Dass man sie jetzt nicht komplett selbst ausrüsten kann, habe ich dagegen weniger vermisst. Die Gegnerspawns waren tlw. auch etwas übertrieben.


Ja, das Wiederverwenden der Locations fällt beim zweiten Durchspielen noch unangenehmer auf. Leider konnte ich aufgrund von Bugs auch nicht alle Quests beenden, vor allem im dritten Akt. 
Ich hoffe, der Patch kommt bald, denn ich möchte DA2 ein drittes Mal durchspielen: wieder mit einem Schurken, da ich für den ersten "Langfinger" einen Originspielstand gewählt hatte, in dem ich Awakening nicht gespielt hatte (das habe ich nur einmal bewältigt und hatte dieses Savegame bereits für meinen Magier benutzt) und mir deswegen das ein oder andere Quest (und Rüstungsteil) durch die Lappen ging. 
Den kann ich dann ruhigen Gewissens für eine Fortsetzung verwenden.


----------



## OneEyed (8. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Die Mängelliste bei DA2 ist lange und vieles häte man mit ein bisschen mehr Zeit sicher leicht hinbekommen können (zum Beispiel ständige Wiederholung der immergleichen Gebiete). Mir gefällt die Präsentation der Geschichte allerdings wesentlich besser als in Teil 1. Ich fand schon immer störend, dass der eigene Charakter da keine Sprachausgabe hat. Das wurde durch optische Inszenierung der Dialoge nur noch lächerlicher, wenn man 2 Minuten lang auf seinen stummen, dumm grinsenden Charakter gucken musste. Dass durch die Vertonung natürlich einige Dialogoptionen weniger im Spiel sind, ist schade - wirklich dramatisch war es dann aber auch nicht.

Was mich an DA im allgemeinen (Beide Teile) immernoch stört ist das Kampfsystem. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht in eine Gruppe mehr als einen Nahkämpfer (also einen Tank) zu nehmen - vorallem bei Bossgegnern wie dem Drachen (30 Minuten Kampf btw und schwerer als alle "Endgegner" am Schluss, die man auf schwer noch im Faceroll besiegen konnte ). Nahkampfschurken sind sowieso schonmal nur Futter für die Fische (Weil man quasi alle Punkte in Cunning (Zum Schlossknacken) und Dexterity (Für Waffen eben) stecken muss) und die Option 2 verschiedene Waffensets zu tragen wurde in Teil 2 ja gänzlich rausgenommen. Insofern braucht man einen Tank, nimmt - im Fall von Teil 2 - Varric mit und dazu Anders und einen Magier. Es lohnt sich ja nichtmal selbst einen FK Schurken zu spielen, weil Varric mit seiner Armbrust einfach deutlich besser ist und man 2 Schurken nie braucht. Da mir persönlich Anders aber schon in Awakening auf den Keks ging und Aveline und Isabella so tolle Dialoge haben, stand ich dann mit Merril, Aveline und Isabela vor dem Drachen (Ich als Zweihandkrieger). War echt...spassig so ohne Heiler und mit 3 Nahkämpfern. Das große Problem ist ja, dass die Fernkämpfer KEINEN Nachteil gegenüber den Nahkämpfern haben. Sie machen auch nicht weniger Schaden, halten auch nicht weniger aus (im Falle NK - FK Schurke zumindest) und bekommen die ganzen Pushback- und AoE-Effekte an großen Gegner nicht ab.



PS: 
Ich hatte übrigens einen lustigen Bug. Ich habe sowohl mit Merril, wie auch mit Isablella angebandelt. Eine Konflikt-Szene - wie zum Beispiel in Mass Effect, wenn man sowohl Liara als auch Ashley schöne Augen macht - gab es nicht. Irgendwie haben sich beide nicht daran gestört und wussten sogar um die jeweils andere - Top  Jedenfalls heißt es dann ja im Abschluss "Keine Ahnung wo der Champion ist, unsere Wege trennten uns und er war wieder allein - bis auf...". Und hier wurden dann einfach beide Namen gleichzeitig gesagt.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (9. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*



OneEyed schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> PS:
> Ich hatte übrigens einen lustigen Bug. Ich habe sowohl mit Merril, wie auch mit Isablella angebandelt. Eine Konflikt-Szene - wie zum Beispiel in Mass Effect, wenn man sowohl Liara als auch Ashley schöne Augen macht - gab es nicht. Irgendwie haben sich beide nicht daran gestört und wussten sogar um die jeweils andere - Top  Jedenfalls heißt es dann ja im Abschluss "Keine Ahnung wo der Champion ist, unsere Wege trennten uns und er war wieder allein - bis auf...". Und hier wurden dann einfach beide Namen gleichzeitig gesagt.


Gleichzeitig, hehe, das ist auch eine nette Geschichte.   


Hat jemand schon ein Release-Datum bzw. einen Zeitraum für den Patch in Erfahrung bringen können? Ich bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich mit dem zweiten Durchgang noch auf den Patch warten soll oder ob der eher doch noch zu weit enfernt liegt.


----------



## Vordack (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Hmmm, ich war so blöd und habs mir gekauft 

Grundsätzlich hätte ich mich damit zufrieden gegeben was überall bemängelt wird - weniger RPG, sehr Actionreich - da die Story ja da sein soll.

Allerdings habe ich nach 30 Minuten gefrustet aufgehört und es verflucht. Ich finde die Steuerung und Kameraführung derart unübersichtlich dass es mir absolut keinen Spaß bereitet.

Ich spiele mit Maus + Tasta.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*



Vordack schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich war so blöd und habs mir gekauft
> 
> Grundsätzlich hätte ich mich damit zufrieden gegeben was überall bemängelt wird - weniger RPG, sehr Actionreich - da die Story ja da sein soll.
> 
> ...


Es fehlt vor allem die Möglichkeit wie im ersten Teil richtig mit der Kamera rauszuzoomen. Dadurch fehlt manchmal die Übersicht und auch wenn man das Spiel pausiert, wird es richtig fummelig. Das war im ersten Teil besser.

Übrigens gestern beim Spielstart eine lustige Fehlermeldung gehabt:
http://img607.imageshack.us/f/fehlermeldungg.jpg/


----------



## KabraxisObliv (10. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

In der Tat ein interessanter Fehler.  Aber der Patch ist ja offenbar unterwegs. 

Was die Steuerung angeht, kann ich eigentlich nicht zustimmen. Hast du denn auch Origins gespielt, Vordack?
Meiner Meinung nach unterscheiden sich die beiden Spiele kaum in Kameraführung und Steuerung. Ich hatte direkt vor DA2 noch einmal Origins durchgespielt und war sofort warm mit der Steuerung von DA2 - als wäre es ein Spiel.
Bis mir dann auffiel, dass tatsächlich diese isometrische, taktische Kameraperspektive aus Origins fehlt. Da ich diese in Origins aber wirklich nur in heiklen Situationen verwendet habe, konnte ich mich recht schnel daran gewöhnen. 

Bei der Kamera meinst du vermutlich genau das, dass man nicht weit genug herauszoomen kann, also zu wenig Übersicht hat?
Aber was genau meinst du denn damit, dass die Steuerung unübersichtlich ist?


----------



## Vordack (11. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> In der Tat ein interessanter Fehler.  Aber der Patch ist ja offenbar unterwegs.
> 
> Was die Steuerung angeht, kann ich eigentlich nicht zustimmen. Hast du denn auch Origins gespielt, Vordack?
> Meiner Meinung nach unterscheiden sich die beiden Spiele kaum in Kameraführung und Steuerung. Ich hatte direkt vor DA2 noch einmal Origins durchgespielt und war sofort warm mit der Steuerung von DA2 - als wäre es ein Spiel.
> ...


Ja, DAO hab ich gespielt, so ca. 50 Stunden, dann wurds mir zu langweilig  Nein, ich finde es sehr gut, nur ich brauche immer viel neues und DAO war mir dann doch zu langezogen^^

Ich habe DAO2 als Dieb oder wie der heisst angefangen und habe echt Probleme bei den Kämpfen, in Teil 1 kam ich super mit der Steuerung zurecht aber im zweiten Teil ist es mit zu schnell, zu unübersichtlich (wenns übersichtlicher wäre dann wäre es mir nicht zu schnell^^). 

Was ich genau meine... also da kommen Gegner auf mich zu und ich klicke immer auf die Gegner um sie anzugreifen und nutze die Nummern für Sonderangriffe. Nur irgendwie werde ich damit nicht "warm". Es leigt vermutlich daran dass mir der Kampf zu unübersichtlich ist und ich deswegen ein "unwohles" Gefühl bei den Kämpfen habe.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (13. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Patch 1.02 ist da! Unter anderem wurde die Performance unter DirectX 11 verbessert, Probleme mit verschiedenen Talenten behoben und auch einige Questbugs korrigiert. 

Das heißt für mich, dass ich nun meinen zweiten Durchgang starten werde.


----------



## JCFR (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Dragon Age 2*

Dragon Age 2 macht das, was Mass Effekt 2 machte: Mehr Action. 
Im Prinzip finde ich das nciht verkehrt. Das Kampfsystem von DAO war doch sehr... behäbig und langatmig. 
DA2 ist da direkter... und wem's zu schnell wird: GENAU DAFÜR IST DIE PAUSE-TASTE DA! 
Eine schöne Erfindung, wünschte ich mir auch bei so manchem RTS (Starcraft oder C&C). 

Was man an DA2 bemängeln kann ist seine "Konsoligkeit". InInventar, Skill-System und Steuerung mekrt man von A bis Z, dass BIoware es wohl eher für XBox entworfen hat.  Und was das Kamera-Zoomen angeht, das hat, finde ich, schon bei DAO nicht besonders gut funktioniert. 
Zudem ist DA2 sehr linear ( für meinen Geschmack zu sehr).  Der Held Hawke redet und redet und redet nun, aber er trifft keine relevanten Entscheidungen. Alles läuft auf zwei im Grunde gleiche Enden hin und es mangelt an originellen Quests. Dabei finde ich Krikwall als Handlunghintergrund sehr stimmig und es hätte Platz für einiges Mehr geboten. 
Auch die Charaktere (und vor allem die Romanzen) bleiben relativ flach.
Dabei wollte DA der Nachfolger im Geiste von Baldur's Gate werden. Doch so ans Herz wie Minsk, Jaheire, Viconia und co werden mir Allister, Morrigan, Varrik, Fenris und co nie werden. 
Hinzu kommt, das ich drei Klassen mit einer Hand voll Prestige Klassen langweilig finde. Ein paar Neue hätten gut getan wie Paladin, Shamane, Waldläufer, Kleriker etc. 
EIn Nachfolger sollte immer mehr bieten, als der Vorgänger und wenn's auch nur ein hauch ist! 
So bleibt DA2 ein gutes SPiel für zwischendurch aber um ganze Nächte durch zu zocken ist's einfach zu flach.


----------



## JCFR (27. Juni 2011)

Eins vorweg: es ist gut, ja, aber nicht so gut, wie es ein könnte. 
Ich hab's jetzt  3 mal durch mit allen Klassen, und das ist schon mein erster Kritikpunkt: Nur drei Klassen - mal wieder.  Von einem Nachfolger hätte ich mehr erwartet. 'Nen kleriker, Waldläufer oder ein paar zusätzliche Prestige-Klassen, die sich auch stärker unterscheiden. 
Das Kampfsystem ist Ok aber vor Allem auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden etwas hektisch, während man auf Normal und Leicht nix tun muss, um zu gewinnen.  Außerdem kann man mit der Kamera wieer nicht weit herausscrollen, um die komplette Übersicht zu behalten.
Das Skillsystem finde ich im prinzip auch in Ordnung. Sicher, DAO hatte mehr Skills, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: davon hat man doch ohnehin nur eine Handvoll benutzt. Die Idee weniger Fähigkeiten, diese dafür aber zu modifizieren ist nicht schlecht, wirkt sich halt nur nicht so richtig merkbar aus. 
Das Charaktersystem ist durchschnittlich und uninspiriert. Wirklich furchtbar ist allerdings das Inventar! Liebe Entwickler, wenn ihr schon ein SPiel für mehrere Plattformen entwerft, dann gestaltet auch das Interface eigens für jede und werft den PC-Spielern nicht so'n Konsolen-Murks hin! Dazu kommt, dass man zwar jede Menge Rüstungen findet, aber allein Hawke frei ausrüsten darf. WOzu dann der ganze Mist?
Auch nervt das ewige Recyclen der ewig gleichen Schlauchlevel. Hätte man da nicht etwas mehr Abwechslung bekommen können?
Die NPC-Charaktere sind wieder recht gut und diesmal sogar etwas eigensinniger gezeichnet. Nach wie vor ist das Dialogsystem simpel bis zum geht nciht mehr. Willst du Freund sein, dann nimm immer nur die obere Antwort. Willst du Rivale sein, dann immer nur die Untere. Gähn!
Die Story ist noch das Beste am Ganzen. Mitzuerleben, wie aus dem flüchtling Hawke der Champion von Kirkwall wird ist motivierend und spannend, auch wenn es etwas mehr Etappen hätten sein können.  Kirkall ist alles in allem stimmmig, hätte aber ein paar Vierel mehr gebrauchen können. 
Das Einzige Manko an der Story ist, dass man nciht wie In DAO das Gefühl hat, die Ereginisse sonderlich zu beeinflussen. Alles kommt irgendwie doch, wie's kommen muss. Man kann beispielsweise keine gemeinsame Sache mit den Qunari machen, oder die Entwicklung der Stadt als Ganove aus der Unterwelt beeinflussen. Und zum ende hin wird die Story Banal, denn ganz gleich, ob man sich für Templer oder MAgier entscheidet, das Ende ist immer dasselbe. 
Kurzum: Es ist ein RPG-Lite und kein RPG-Schwergewicht wie DAO. Schade, denn es hätte so viel mehr sein können.


----------

